# Plastisol Transfer Art with Less than 1pt Sections - Who Will Print?



## boon4376 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am creating artwork for plastisol transfers for neck labels. I am having a problem. I want to design a relatively small label, less than 2" in diameter - I am having trouble because the fonts have pieces less than 1pt in thickness unless i really up the font size (Droid Sans - it's not a fancy font with thin areas, just blocky).

I not have my neck label sized at 3" and i think its just obnoxious - are there plastisol transfer printers that will go smaller than 1pt? The few i have checked do not. Thanks for any help!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Tagless Labels | Care Labels | Shirt Labels | Woven Labels | Clothing Labels | Custom Heat Transfers | Custom Labels for Clothing


----------



## SilverfishTees (Dec 12, 2010)

boon4376 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am creating artwork for plastisol transfers for neck labels. I am having a problem. I want to design a relatively small label, less than 2" in diameter - I am having trouble because the fonts have pieces less than 1pt in thickness unless i really up the font size (Droid Sans - it's not a fancy font with thin areas, just blocky).
> 
> I not have my neck label sized at 3" and i think its just obnoxious - are there plastisol transfer printers that will go smaller than 1pt? The few i have checked do not. Thanks for any help!


Hi,

I know this is from a while ago but I'm just seeing it now. Similar issue. Did you ever get it resolved? Did you find a place that will print them?

Thanks!


----------

